# Clomid / IVF



## marian2809 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi there,

I am a 31 year old female and have been trying to get pregnant for 2 and a half years. I have had scans/ ultrasounds & recently a d&c. This was done to investigate my irregular bleeding (currently bleeding circa 15 out of 30 days of the month). I was told last year my AMH was 7.2 but most recently, i was told it was 9.2 ( i am presuming my first reading was incorrect). i was recommended to go IVF and started researching for it. My doctor now told me to try Clomid, just wondering has anyone tried it ?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF  

I'll pop your question over to the clomid section so that people with experience of it can comment in your post.

Dory
Xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Marian2809,

Welcome! I’m afraid I don’t know what my AMH is because I had Antral follicle count instead. But I’ve got plenty of experience of Clomid and now IVF. What would you like to know?

Often people are recommended to take Clomid while waiting for IVF - could that be what’s happening here? Areas vary a lot on wait lengths.

Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I would definitely consider giving clomid a whirl! If nothing else do it whilst waiting for ivf. I have a clomid baby, and will never know if tissue as what helped, but it got me my beautiful child!


----------

